

Will security become Facebook's Achilles' heel? - thinkcomp
http://news.zdnet.com/2010-1009_22-6231585.html

======
utnick
article is flawed

1\. User authentication was not 'tossed out the window'. You still need a .edu
email address from the college network you would like to join. Which is the
same authentication they had in the beginning.

2\. Facebook actually has pretty good privacy controls. Feel free to block who
sees your profile based on friends status or network.

3\. Use the 'other applications' tab in the privacy menu to disallow
applications from seeing your info.

4\. So you're mad because they wanted your DOB? That req is there for legal
reasons i believe. You could have made one up if you want. Or you could have
not cared because your DOB is already public info.

